
Elon Musk just took charge of Model 3 production - kjhughes
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/02/elon-musk-just-took-charge-of-model-3-production-saying-its-his-most-critical-job-right-now/
======
Nokinside
Model 3 production is absolutely critical and Tesla's future is in real
danger.

The future of Tesla is completely tied to the high production volumes of Model
3 at this point. The debt is piling up and rated as junk.

The low production goal 2500 was missed by 20 percent and it's not even
certain if they can keep it up for a week at this point. Their November 2017
target was 5000 per week at this point.

The production will face new problems that are more expensive to fix when they
ramp up the volume more. Producing 5000/week six months from now is in
jeopardy. If they miss that, Model 3 will be the last car Tesla produces with
Musk in charge.

